# 65RIVI's Build Thread



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

My First car in years... I'm calling it..."Stranglehold '76" it's a 1976 Monte Carlo , this will be a street cruiser... so everything is will open with factory function, I thought about doing suicide, but figured it would take away from the paint job, so everything will be hinged... this is a snap-tite kit, so motor I built from spare model parts, interior will be stock... I'm leaning towards beige. Paint job will hopefully come out like the plans I drew up on my computer, if not it will look pretty close to it... I might have gotten a little in over my head with the paint and patterns, but we'll see once I start prepping it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DOnt want to jack your thread 65 just giving you a few motivation pics ! 











Please keep us posted on your project !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn good job on cutting the panels open....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah not bad..and what the hell color is that? or is it molded in that color?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work bro thanks for sharing


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Biuld lookin clean,that's the color of the mold homie..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Looking good bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2010, 03:46 PM~18452735
> *DOnt  want to    jack  your  thread  65    just  giving  you  a  few  motivation pics !
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome! Thanks for sharing.. I'm digging the t-tops! do you have more pics of the engine bay and trunk and interior?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE UPDATES,LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2010, 05:11 PM~18452941
> *Damn good job on cutting the panels open....
> *



X 2!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this looks sweet i even like the mold color..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah the mold color has grown on me, and a friend of mine just painted a 79 Monte (1:1 scale), Lamborghini Green but he put metal flakes on the top part of the car with patterns and it looked awesome, he has some paint left over and asked to paint this one that color, but I'm so set on the paint job I had originally planned for this car... so he's gonna paint a 64 Impala for me that color, but I'm doing shades of blues and purples for the paint job with a metallic teal/blue base coat and some patterns...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

with hinges and body work, ready for the first coat of Primer....



















playing with the engine bay....




























the door panels are set...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cars raw bro.. but the doors are hinged wrong..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

looks good.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

A sneak peek of the Gold Rush Replica....

Body is an '86 Monte SS, I shaved the Monte body lines off for that G.P. body style look, the front clip is from an old Richard Petty Pontiac Grand Prix Nascar body... I had to lengthen and mold the hood to fit the shape of the G.P. clip. The clip was not wide enough for the Monte body so I had to do so slight bondo work to make it fit. The trunk was shaped and molded as well to have the same body lines of a G.P. I will also be smoothing out the Monte trim along the bottom, I cut the doors and trunk, and the most obvious change is the cut top... this will be a convertible car with a fully functional convertible top like the real Gold Rush, that was a real factory convertible, 1 of 300 made... that's going to take me some time to put together, but in the mean time enjoy the pics....


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 31 2010, 07:59 PM~18455027
> *cars raw bro.. but the doors are hinged wrong..
> *


Are they? How so... it's been awhile since I built and I'm kinda rusty...


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 31 2010, 10:11 PM~18455177
> *Are they? How so... it's been awhile since I built and I'm kinda rusty...
> *


instead of swinging out from the body they should pivot into the fender.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2010, 03:46 PM~18452735
> *DOnt  want to    jack  your  thread  65    just  giving  you  a  few  motivation pics !
> 
> 
> ...



Nice build Mini! Reaaallly like the t-tops! There's room for it in my collection when you get tired of it. lol 

Good luck with ur project 65 Rivi...it looks good so far!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn dude, you puttin in some work on this one.... Nice work homie.... That GP looks to be a bad ass build also...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2010, 09:37 PM~18457471
> *Damn dude, you puttin in some work on this one.... Nice work homie.... That GP looks to be a bad ass build also...
> *


X2. :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Sep 1 2010, 12:27 AM~18457383
> *Nice build Mini!  Reaaallly like the t-tops!  There's room for it in my collection when you get tired of it. lol
> 
> Good luck with ur project 65 Rivi...it looks good so far!
> *


That build is long gone BUGGS ! 

Here you go 65 !


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: 
projects lookin good homie !!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 31 2010, 10:03 PM~18457161
> *instead of swinging out from the body they should pivot into the fender.
> 
> 
> ...


Just flip your hinges around so the coper tube atatches to the door ,that will swing the door into the finder like a real car,also keeps it from rubing,


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 1 2010, 07:38 AM~18458871
> *Just flip your hinges around so the coper tube atatches to the door ,that will swing the door into the finder like a real car,also keeps it from rubing,
> *


cool, thanks for the help and kind words fellas!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

....also for any of you fellas that want a chance to win 2 tickets to Super Bowl XLV in Dallas... I'm raffling 2 tickets to the game for my job... so if you're interested... http://www.visitdallas.com/raffle


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2010, 01:55 AM~18458240
> *That  build  is  long  gone  BUGGS  !
> 
> Here  you  go  65 !
> ...


Yeah man that's clean!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 31 2010, 09:56 PM~18454993
> *with hinges and body work, ready for the first coat of Primer....
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good!! Nice work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 31 2010, 09:56 PM~18454993
> *with hinges and body work, ready for the first coat of Primer....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lovin' it man! Gonna have to make this my next project.


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

sick monte cant waite to see it finished


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 31 2010, 05:56 PM~18454993
> *with hinges and body work, ready for the first coat of Primer....
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the door jams on the body before you primer


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 1 2010, 05:55 PM~18463375
> *Don't forget the door jams on the body before you primer
> *


Thanks everyone, and yeah Maz, I'll get those done too!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

orale GOLD RUSH on the way.DALLAS LEGEND.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 1 2010, 04:12 PM~18463497
> *Thanks everyone, and yeah Maz, I'll get those done too!
> *


NP bro, so far, so good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2010, 12:55 AM~18458240
> *That  build  is  long  gone  BUGGS  !
> 
> Here  you  go  65 !
> ...


THis one is really clean David.... What did you use for the chassis on this one? Or what chassis would be closest to fit? I know it would need to be modified to fit and all...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 2 2010, 03:17 PM~18471216
> *THis one is really clean David.... What did you use for the chassis on this one? Or what chassis would be closest to fit? I know it would need to be modified to fit and all...
> *



Its the kit chassie that comes with it ! The motor is just a half block and then detailed !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

builds coming along real clean homie much props!! :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

It's coming along nicely, I will be ready to paint by the end of the week...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,that monte,s going to be sick homie,


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

GOLD RUSH.
MIRAGE CAR CLUB 
DALLAS,TEXAS
90's


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

set up the convertible top yesterday, just a mock up, and it got me all excited, it's gonna look cool, I'm not building it exactly like the one's big body eddie does for his lac's but it works the same, and should go up and down with ease< I'll have pics up tomorrow.

Also I realized that I hadn't noticed how different the rear bumper and head lights are, so I'm gonna rip into that tonight and get it all cut and hopefully bondo'd up, cause I'm getting hyped up to finish this car.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 21 2010, 09:35 AM~18620304
> *It's coming along nicely, I will be ready to paint by the end of the week...
> 
> 
> ...



nOW THAT'S SOME WORK HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
KEEP US POSTED !


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sup Rivi ,u still in Dallas homie?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 22 2010, 10:10 AM~18631214
> *Sup Rivi ,u still in Dallas homie?
> *


yeah my trip was cancelled until tomorrow. I'll be leaving tomorrow morning.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

The working top is coming along










:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 22 2010, 06:47 PM~18635146
> *The working top is coming along
> 
> 
> ...


its gonna b crazy after u get done wit it 65rivi...mite even take some time. but i know u got it down...keep up da good work bro'.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 22 2010, 06:47 PM~18635146
> *The working top is coming along
> 
> 
> ...


Freakin' SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 21 2010, 09:35 AM~18620304
> *It's coming along nicely, I will be ready to paint by the end of the week...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice fab Work man!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys.... I'll have some paint on this ride pretty soon!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice clean work


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that tops lookin badass man..


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

hey Raul you know I'm loving the work on your model.Badass


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks fellas' I went over to Machio's to drop off my Monte, for the "Psycho Paint Job" and it got me all hyped, so when I get home tomorrow I'm gonna try to work out some of the snags and get that top and interior ready for some upholstery...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 23 2010, 04:54 PM~18644520
> *Thanks fellas' I went over to Machio's to drop off my Monte, for the "Psycho Paint Job" and it got me all hyped, so when I get home tomorrow I'm gonna try to work out some of the snags and get that top and interior ready for some upholstery...
> *


cool bro'...cant wait to c it painted an more progress. laterz bro'...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

on my way to the airport, should be home around 1:00, and I'll start on the top!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 23 2010, 12:06 PM~18642016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: x2


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

BUUHHHAAAAHAAAAHAAAAHAAA! IT'S ALIVE!!!! (sorry for the bad pics, my camera battery is dead and now I'm charging it, but here are some from my camera phone)


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE JOB ON THE TOP BRO!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

dam rivi,you ain't playin with that grand prix,lookin wicked homie..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks yall it's still needs a little tweaking but it's almost done...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: sick work on that top!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 24 2010, 02:30 PM~18653089
> *BUUHHHAAAAHAAAAHAAAAHAAA! IT'S ALIVE!!!! (sorry for the bad pics, my camera battery is dead and now I'm charging it, but here are some from my camera phone)
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 mad skillz!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 24 2010, 03:30 PM~18653089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: FREAKIN' SIIIICCKKK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 24 2010, 03:30 PM~18653089
> *BUUHHHAAAAHAAAAHAAAAHAAA! IT'S ALIVE!!!! (sorry for the bad pics, my camera battery is dead and now I'm charging it, but here are some from my camera phone)
> 
> 
> ...


Dam! :wow: u got dat lookin bad ass bro'...i gotta try dat one of dese days. :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

U gettin down on that GP... Nice work on that top bro.... Shit looks bad ass...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 24 2010, 01:30 PM~18653089
> *BUUHHHAAAAHAAAAHAAAAHAAA! IT'S ALIVE!!!! (sorry for the bad pics, my camera battery is dead and now I'm charging it, but here are some from my camera phone)
> 
> 
> ...


ive tried to do tthis hrought out the yrs and neva any luck. this came out great! real nice work


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice build so far keep it up !


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Got some skills, homie. Keep it up.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

putting the final details on the top today, it's raining here, so I'll probably just stay home and work on it this afternoon, I got an event for work at night so I'll try to finish this before I leave.


----------



## walterharris (Sep 13, 2010)

I cant seem to find Macabres build thread.
Has this been deleted?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Done!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin killer big dog!! sorry u had to leave me in the dust, cuz i really wanted to build my GP along with yah, but i definatly have some good pointers to work from! :biggrin: although i wont try to match that top! :0 mines gonna stay a hard top, maybe with a 1/4 on it?!  im diggin into a project now, so my GP will have to wait, but ill be watchin yours!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 26 2010, 07:13 PM~18667179
> *lookin killer big dog!! sorry u had to leave me in the dust, cuz i really wanted to build my GP along with yah, but i definatly have some good pointers to work from! :biggrin: although i wont try to match that top!  :0 mines gonna stay a hard top, maybe with a 1/4 on it?!   im diggin into a project now, so my GP will have to wait, but ill be watchin yours!!
> *


Thanks Hock... yeah man would've been nice to do one together... but there is always next time... I honestly bit off more than I can chew with this one, but it's coming along... here are some pics of it with a proto-type ragtop just to get an idea of what ti will look like, the real one will be dark blue...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 26 2010, 07:17 PM~18667197
> *Thanks Hock... yeah man would've been nice to do one together... but there is always next time... I honestly bit off more than I can chew with this one, but it's coming along... here are some pics of it with a proto-type ragtop just to get an idea of what ti will look like, the real one will be dark blue...
> 
> 
> *



nice work on the working rag so far bro but imo the material your using looks too thick i know you said its mock up hopefully you found a thin vinal or something close


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 26 2010, 07:38 PM~18667372
> *nice work on the working rag so far bro but imo the material your using looks too thick i know you said its mock up hopefully you found a thin vinal or something close
> *


LOL yeah it looks pretty bulky, but it's actually an old wife beater I had, that I cut up, so it's pretty thin, but he plan is to use an old stretch shirt that I have lying around which would work better and stay pretty tight around the conv. frame., I just have to dye it blue.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

DAM! nice work i may have to try this one day


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 24 2010, 01:30 PM~18653089
> *BUUHHHAAAAHAAAAHAAAAHAAA! IT'S ALIVE!!!! (sorry for the bad pics, my camera battery is dead and now I'm charging it, but here are some from my camera phone)
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THATS MADD KRAZY!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE PROGRESS PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam rivi,this monte going to be sick,u did very clean body work homie,fixinn to wet sand it and start on the paterns,your design is hard ,but I'm a step to the plate and nock it out,this is just the base fellas,its got like 4 candys going on it..


















   
Sneek peek, monte update


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 5 2010, 11:21 AM~18740867
> *Dam rivi,this monte going to be sick,u did very clean body work homie,fixinn to wet sand it and start on the paterns,your design is hard ,but I'm a step to the plate and nock it out,this is just the base fellas,its got like 4 candys going on it..
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Machio I know you gonna make this car look tight!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 5 2010, 12:21 PM~18740867
> *Dam rivi,this monte going to be sick,u did very clean body work homie,fixinn to wet sand it and start on the paterns,your design is hard ,but I'm a step to the plate and nock it out,this is just the base fellas,its got like 4 candys going on it..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: dam! really shiny for jus a base.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 5 2010, 09:21 AM~18740867
> *Dam rivi,this monte going to be sick,u did very clean body work homie,fixinn to wet sand it and start on the paterns,your design is hard ,but I'm a step to the plate and nock it out,this is just the base fellas,its got like 4 candys going on it..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats gonna look badass machio


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks bigdogg ,daren,the rest of da homies,be on da lookout project 64,comin soon...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 5 2010, 07:32 PM~18744907
> *Thanks bigdogg ,daren,the rest of da homies,be on da lookout project 64,comin soon...
> 
> *



Machio, thanks for everything you do for the club.... :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 5 2010, 10:10 PM~18746112
> *Machio, thanks for everything you do for the club.... :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 5 2010, 10:21 AM~18740867
> *Dam rivi,this monte going to be sick,u did very clean body work homie,fixinn to wet sand it and start on the paterns,your design is hard ,but I'm a step to the plate and nock it out,this is just the base fellas,its got like 4 candys going on it..
> 
> 
> ...


UGK-"I left it wet for you fool"


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 5 2010, 12:21 PM~18740867
> *Dam rivi,this monte going to be sick,u did very clean body work homie,fixinn to wet sand it and start on the paterns,your design is hard ,but I'm a step to the plate and nock it out,this is just the base fellas,its got like 4 candys going on it..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Raul bro'...i need to get at u. tryin to figure out some layouts for patterns...for my 61 ima b sendin Machio. let me know wen u got time...thanx bro'.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Cool, I've got a 61 body @ home if you want I can draw some up on that and send your way.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

some nice kolors up in here.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 27 2010, 04:13 PM~18923543
> *Cool, I've got a 61 body @ home if you want I can draw some up on that and send your way.
> *


dat would b cool...but ima b sendin dis kit to Machio as soon as i get it all set up wit a workin suspension. but if u wanna lay down da patterns on dat one an switch it out wit da one i got...dats cool too. i got da Don Nicholason edition...so idk if da body match's up wit urs.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

BumP......


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 09:07 PM~18980402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was just there with machio when he sprayd it and that bitch looks clean with the patterns! :wow: you got down machio much props!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 24 2010, 01:30 PM~18653089
> *BUUHHHAAAAHAAAAHAAAAHAAA! IT'S ALIVE!!!! (sorry for the bad pics, my camera battery is dead and now I'm charging it, but here are some from my camera phone)
> 
> 
> ...


ohh, my God, :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 11:07 PM~18980402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang Machio bro'...u really puttin n some work. :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Man this car is tight.I love the patterns.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 4 2010, 07:54 AM~18982770
> *Man this car is tight.I love the patterns.
> *


Yeah man I'm excited to get it back and start on it... Machio I'll have to stop by today and leave you the firewall... I "might" do something else to this paint job... maybe add some pinstripe.... I'm not sure to bring out the patterns.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

MACHIO is BAD MAN!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 31 2010, 07:56 PM~18454993
> *with hinges and body work, ready for the first coat of Primer....
> 
> 
> ...


A FOLLOW UP.... WITH A CUSTOM PAINT JOB BY MACHIO.... PAINT LOOKS WET!




























UNDERCARRIAGE NEEDS A FEW TOUCHS UPS, LIKE CHROME GAS TANK, POWDER COATED EXHAUST, AND PAINT THE SCREWS/NUTS, AND RUN COPPER WIRE FOR GAS AND BRAKE LINES...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 18 2010, 11:23 PM~19105937
> *A FOLLOW UP.... WITH A CUSTOM PAINT JOB BY MACHIO.... PAINT LOOKS WET!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: GAAWWWWWWWWWD DAMN!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 18 2010, 09:23 PM~19105937
> *A FOLLOW UP.... WITH A CUSTOM PAINT JOB BY MACHIO.... PAINT LOOKS WET!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 18 2010, 08:23 PM~19105937
> *A FOLLOW UP.... WITH A CUSTOM PAINT JOB BY MACHIO.... PAINT LOOKS WET!
> 
> 
> ...


 damn rivi that paint job came out clean! :wow: cant wait to see it done


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 18 2010, 09:44 PM~19106118
> *
> *


Finally getting something in for tha club... gotta hit up Tingo for this interior... I don't think that what I had in mind will do this paint job any justice.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

@ pina... got your pattens ready to go... they are CRAZY.. I get dizzy just looking at them.... Man if Machio can pull this of I'm gonna be like WHOA! LOL


I'm not worried.. I know Machio will pull it off without a hitch!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

DANG! Machio we forgot to paint the side view mirrors! I'll take them to you, will also need to you to repaint the bottom of the hood... I decided to take the hinges off the hood.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 18 2010, 08:50 PM~19106173
> *@ pina... got your pattens ready to go... they are CRAZY.. I get dizzy just looking at them.... Man if Machio can pull this of I'm gonna be like WHOA! LOL
> I'm not worried.. I know Machio will pull it off without a hitch!
> *


thanks homie i cant wait to see that one tambien i know machio gonna get down with it!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that monte is sick bro excellent work


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 18 2010, 07:23 PM~19105937
> *A FOLLOW UP.... WITH A CUSTOM PAINT JOB BY MACHIO.... PAINT LOOKS WET!
> 
> 
> ...



DDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!

That's bad ass
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, but can't take the credit for it, I mean I did all the body work and cuts, but the paint is what sets this car off, and that's all Machio.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN IM SPEECHLESS THAT MONTE IS SICK RAUL     


CAN I HAVE IT LOL........ :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Straight sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kool name too !


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
DAMN G THAT LOOKIN FUKIN SWEET, WAY BETTER THAN MINE. ALL THEM DETAILS ARE THE SHIT AND THAT PAINT JOB MAKES ITS POP.
SWEET BUILD BRO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice job with da monte Rivi,know its going to look tight when finished...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 18 2010, 10:23 PM~19105937
> *A FOLLOW UP.... WITH A CUSTOM PAINT JOB BY MACHIO.... PAINT LOOKS WET!
> 
> 
> ...


Raul bro'...dis Monte is off da hook. da mix wit ur work an Machio...dangerous bros. dat paint job is off da hook Machio...awesome work. :wow: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :worship: Raul, Machio :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just had to look at this Monte again ! :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 19 2010, 08:38 AM~19109007
> *I just had to look at this Monte again !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks fellas... I'm probably gonna get a friend of mine to add some pinstriping just so that the patterns stand out some more, and give the car a little color. Gonna sneak out of work in a little while and head over to Wild Bill's to pick up a few parts to finish up the car. One quick questions for everyone.. what do you guys think I should do with the interior... I personally want to keep it clean and make it look kinda modern, you know like the guys from LIFESTYLE, just a clean leather/hotrod look. I would ask Tingo to freak this car out, but since the idea was to keep this car looking like a street cruiser I don't think a full blown interior would work with the clean look I'm going for... what do yall think?

Just wait and see what else we have coming out soon... it's gonna blow your mind! I don't think I haven't forgot about my convertible Grand Prix... it's coming along..... :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 19 2010, 06:38 AM~19109007
> *I just had to look at this Monte again !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


xall day long


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 19 2010, 08:18 AM~19109449
> *Thanks fellas... I'm probably gonna get a friend of mine to add some pinstriping just so that the patterns stand out some more, and give the car a little color.  Gonna sneak out of work in a little while and head over to Wild Bill's to pick up a few parts to finish up the car. One quick questions for everyone.. what do you guys think I should do with the interior... I personally want to keep it clean and make it look kinda modern, you know like the guys from LIFESTYLE, just a clean leather/hotrod look. I would ask Tingo to freak this car out, but since the idea was to keep this car looking like a street cruiser I don't think a full blown interior would work with the clean look I'm going for... what do yall think?
> 
> Just wait and see what else we have coming out soon... it's gonna blow your mind! I don't think I haven't forgot about my convertible Grand Prix... it's coming along..... :thumbsup:
> *



keep it street!  but whit a lil glass work :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that Monte is lookign great bro! can't wait to see how it finishes


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah man neither can I! I've got my laser etched kit ready to go....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 19 2010, 01:08 PM~19111448
> *keep it street!  but whit a lil glass work :biggrin:
> *


i agree with the "lifestyle" look!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Throw some D's on it!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 21 2010, 07:17 PM~19128180
> *Throw some D's on it!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS NICE!!!!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 21 2010, 09:17 PM~19128180
> *Throw some D's on it!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Lookin Good bro!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Was planning on using the stock suspension that came with the car, but I'm not satisfied with the way it looks.. it's not low enough or high enough, so I'm gonna add a little more height to it to make it look more real... maybe a semi-working suspension.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 22 2010, 10:23 AM~19132310
> *Was planning on using the stock suspension that came with the car, but I'm not satisfied with the way it looks.. it's not low enough or high enough, so I'm gonna add a little more height to it to make it look more real... maybe a semi-working suspension.
> *


yea a workin supention would be tight on it bro!! an im tellin u that bitch would look clean on sum of these its the way to go on the real homie


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 22 2010, 12:23 PM~19132310
> *Was planning on using the stock suspension that came with the car, but I'm not satisfied with the way it looks.. it's not low enough or high enough, so I'm gonna add a little more height to it to make it look more real... maybe a semi-working suspension.
> *


cool bro'...can't wait to c dis. :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 22 2010, 12:30 PM~19132360
> *yea a workin supention would be tight on it bro!! an im tellin u that bitch would look clean on sum of these its the way to go on the real homie
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 22 2010, 10:23 AM~19132310
> *Was planning on using the stock suspension that came with the car, but I'm not satisfied with the way it looks.. it's not low enough or high enough, so I'm gonna add a little more height to it to make it look more real... maybe a semi-working suspension.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Looking good Rivi,e mail me them picks of the wicked if u can....


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I can stop by today and drop them off...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Nov 25 2010, 02:05 PM~19162847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you... wishing you all the best!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Finished the undercarriage on the Stranglehold Monte...
Has some alclad, gun metal paint, brushed aluminum, and brass brake /gas lines... that's all for today, heading out to Houston for the car show see ya!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

looking good RAUL.big body monte.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

monte lookin killer bro im lovin this build


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 4 2010, 01:00 PM~19236217
> *Finished the undercarriage on the Stranglehold  Monte...
> Has some alclad, gun metal paint, brushed aluminum, and brass brake /gas lines... that's all for today, heading out to Houston for the car show see ya!
> 
> ...


wow !! i didnt think this model kit could look so good... great job :cheesy:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 4 2010, 01:35 PM~19236483
> *monte lookin killer bro im lovin this build
> *



X 2


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ey Rivi,lookin fresh homie,get at me tommorow for the fire wall homie..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Just a little taste of the paint job on my 78 Monte Landau.... pics coming in a few days.... this is actually the case to my iphone that my boy flaked out for me, he gonna add a little pinstriping and I'll pic it up tomorrow... the Monte will be ready by Monday he accidentally cracked it in two areas. He felt really bad so he reinforced the broken areas and resprayed the whole car, it's crazy looking can't wait to show it to yall.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 21 2010, 07:17 PM~19128180
> *Throw some D's on it!
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!! :wow: hope mine looks half as good


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 10 2011, 10:44 PM~20063538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that case is tight bro'. Can't wait to see that Monte is going to be clean no doubt


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

,I seen a sneek peek,this monte ain't no joke... :wow: :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

A sneek peek of The 78 Landau, flaked out before the custom patterns....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DAMN RAUL ITS GONNA BE KILLER WEY,I LIKES.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats some serious flake. If it looks anything like that case,its gonna be killa!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:wow: monte is looking incredible Raul!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 11 2011, 10:30 AM~20066646
> *A sneek peek of The 78 Landau, flaked out before the custom patterns....
> 
> 
> ...


jus da base is out of control...dis build is gonna b off da hook Raul. :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 11 2011, 12:04 PM~20067383
> *jus da base is out of control...dis build is gonna b off da hook Raul. :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 10 2011, 08:44 PM~20063538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damm this is sweet...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 11 2011, 09:30 AM~20066646
> *A sneek peek of The 78 Landau, flaked out before the custom patterns....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RAUL,CHINGON WEY.GONNA BE KILLER


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 11 2011, 01:20 PM~20068333
> *damm this is sweet...
> *


Yup this is the same guy who painted Rollin Malo and Outer Limits, so you can imagine what that car is gonna look like when it's done!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

nice work :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 11 2011, 08:30 AM~20066646
> *A sneek peek of The 78 Landau, flaked out before the custom patterns....
> 
> 
> ...


damn raul this monte is gonna be sweet! :wow: :wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

BE READY RAUL.GONNA HAVE TO HOLD IT DOWN MY *****.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I STAY READY! ALL DAY!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I finally got my iphone case back from my boy, I took it back to him because he felt it needed something else to break up the paint, so went in and put a pinstripe, check it out he was right it does make the paint pop!




























... as far as my '78 Trumpeter Monte that he's been painting.... it's been sitting on the back burner because he had to last minute jobs that he needed to finish up, but when I saw him earlier he said he'll get back on the model real soon... :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: ... trust me it's well worth the wait.....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 25 2011, 09:08 PM~20181309
> *I finally got my iphone case back from my boy, I took it back to him because he felt it needed something else to break up the paint, so went in and put a pinstripe, check it out he was right it does make the paint pop!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Looks Tight homie. :thumbsup: can't wait to see that Monte Its going to be a masterpiece.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: homie thats outa this world !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 25 2011, 07:16 PM~20181371
> *:wow:  homie thats outa this world !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2!! your gonna kick your OWN ass if you ever drop it!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Lol... What's bad is that I've dropped my phone like 3 times since I bought it.... In 2 months!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 25 2011, 07:08 PM~20181309
> *I finally got my iphone case back from my boy, I took it back to him because he felt it needed something else to break up the paint, so went in and put a pinstripe, check it out he was right it does make the paint pop!
> 
> 
> ...


esta con madres way!!!:nicoderm: :nicoderm: que rollo con el monte? :drama:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's one helluva phone case bro. can't wait to see what he does to the monte!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 25 2011, 06:08 PM~20181309
> *I finally got my iphone case back from my boy, I took it back to him because he felt it needed something else to break up the paint, so went in and put a pinstripe, check it out he was right it does make the paint pop!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM THIS SHIT IS HARD DOG!! :0 :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 25 2011, 07:50 PM~20181687
> *Lol... What's bad is that I've dropped my phone like 3 times since I bought it.... In 2 months!
> *


 I dont know what its like to have a phone that dont have scotch tape and holding it 
together... :uh:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 21 2010, 09:17 PM~19128180
> *Throw some D's on it!
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS NEXT ON MY HIT LIST RAUL.  IM GONNA KILL IT.[IN A GOOD WAY]


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Ah man!!!!! Here we go!... Hey Tingo... do you have the whole car?... Or did I just give you the guts? I'm not sure and I'll be honest I haven't even looked at my cars in the past few weeks....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 31 2011, 08:56 AM~20226452
> *Ah man!!!!! Here we go!... Hey Tingo... do you have the whole car?... Or did I just give you the guts? I'm not sure and I'll be honest I haven't even looked at my cars in the past few weeks....
> *


JUST NEED THE SEATS AND DASH MY NIGG


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wuz up rivi simon cant wait to see how that monte an gold rush turn out!  :drama: :drama:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Gold Rush is coming together... I think I worked the kinks out of the convertible top and it should be fine now... my boy J is painitng the letters on the back of the trunk and getting ready to get everything gold plated. The MOnte is taking longer than expected (78 Landau Trumpeter kit)... but it'll be worth it, and now that I found a local chrome/gold guy it should be easy to get all my parts plated and back to assemble.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 31 2011, 08:53 AM~20226434
> *THIS IS NEXT ON MY HIT LIST RAUL.  IM GONNA KILL IT.[IN A GOOD WAY]
> *


The 76 Monte is getting pinstriped right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That phone is freakin sweeeeeeeet bro!!! Now i wanna paint one of mine. Or have it painted anyways.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

you got some skills with the airbrush. real nice work...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 31 2011, 11:59 AM~20227963
> *Gold Rush is coming together... I think I worked the kinks out of the convertible top and it should be fine now... my boy J is painitng the letters on the back of the trunk and getting ready to get everything gold plated. The MOnte is taking longer than expected (78 Landau Trumpeter kit)... but it'll be worth it, and now that I found a local chrome/gold guy it should be easy to get all my parts plated and back to assemble.
> *


that sound cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Our new badge... floss it proudly brotha's!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 09:16 PM~20399419
> *Our new badge... floss it proudly brotha's!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS VERY MUCH RAUL FOR THE NEW LOGO WEY. :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

GOLD RUSH..... it's coming along, finally....



it's come a long way...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 26 2011, 09:56 AM~20422543
> *GOLD RUSH..... it's coming along finally....
> 
> 
> ...


MAD RESPECT FOR THIS CAR RAUL.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 26 2011, 08:56 AM~20422543
> *GOLD RUSH..... it's coming along finally....
> 
> 
> ...


wow shit...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah bro, you took on a helluva project there. it has come a long way & the hard work is really paying off :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, just wow, Very impressive homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 26 2011, 08:56 AM~20422543
> *GOLD RUSH..... it's coming along finally....
> 
> 
> ...


damn raul this gonna be bad ass!!! :wow: :wow: much props!! :thumbsup: :drama: :drama: :bowrofl:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work in here. :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks... I know people sometimes might question why I don't post up alot more progress pics of my builds.... and that's an easy question to answer... 
I just don't have the time to build like I used to... I wish I had more time to put into my builds, but you know how it is with work...But I'm working on getting builds together for the upcoming shows... I wanna make sure I represent the FAM. in a big way.... I'd much rather have 2-3 QUALITY builds than no builds at all.... and it looks like I'll be wrapping up a few in the upcoming months maybe even weeks, with this one being one of them, the 76 Monte is well on it's way to being done and my new 78 Monte project, might get done in the nick of time. Be on the look out.... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 26 2011, 04:05 PM~20424478
> *Thanks... I know people sometimes might question why I don't post up alot more progress pics of my builds.... and that's an easy question to answer...
> I just don't have the time to build like I used to... I wish I had more time to put into my builds, but you know how it is with work...But I'm working on getting builds together for the upcoming shows... I wanna make sure I represent the FAM. in a big way.... I'd much rather have 2-3 QUALITY builds than no builds at all.... and it looks like I'll be wrapping up a few in the upcoming months maybe even weeks, with this one being one of them, the 76 Monte is well on it's way to being done and my new 78 Monte project, might get done in the nick of time. Be on the look out.... :biggrin:
> *


I hear on that bro.
we all got work or stuff to take care homie. 

and I can wait to see that 76 homie is going to gansta bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 26 2011, 04:05 PM~20424478
> *Thanks... I know people sometimes might question why I don't post up alot more progress pics of my builds.... and that's an easy question to answer...
> I just don't have the time to build like I used to... I wish I had more time to put into my builds, but you know how it is with work...But I'm working on getting builds together for the upcoming shows... I wanna make sure I represent the FAM. in a big way.... I'd much rather have 2-3 QUALITY builds than no builds at all.... and it looks like I'll be wrapping up a few in the upcoming months maybe even weeks, with this one being one of them, the 76 Monte is well on it's way to being done and my new 78 Monte project, might get done in the nick of time. Be on the look out.... :biggrin:
> *


well said bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 26 2011, 04:05 PM~20424478
> *Thanks... I know people sometimes might question why I don't post up alot more progress pics of my builds.... and that's an easy question to answer...
> I just don't have the time to build like I used to... I wish I had more time to put into my builds, but you know how it is with work...But I'm working on getting builds together for the upcoming shows... I wanna make sure I represent the FAM. in a big way.... I'd much rather have 2-3 QUALITY builds than no builds at all.... and it looks like I'll be wrapping up a few in the upcoming months maybe even weeks, with this one being one of them, the 76 Monte is well on it's way to being done and my new 78 Monte project, might get done in the nick of time. Be on the look out.... :biggrin:
> *


No doubt bro'...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 26 2011, 02:05 PM~20424478
> *Thanks... I know people sometimes might question why I don't post up alot more progress pics of my builds.... and that's an easy question to answer...
> I just don't have the time to build like I used to... I wish I had more time to put into my builds, but you know how it is with work...But I'm working on getting builds together for the upcoming shows... I wanna make sure I represent the FAM. in a big way.... I'd much rather have 2-3 QUALITY builds than no builds at all.... and it looks like I'll be wrapping up a few in the upcoming months maybe even weeks, with this one being one of them, the 76 Monte is well on it's way to being done and my new 78 Monte project, might get done in the nick of time. Be on the look out.... :biggrin:
> *


I been on the look out since i first seen you bust out...
I got time to build because I no longer work or hustle, and I basically gave up 
alot of other things in my life that i used to do..
I give most lil model builders much props because you guys have family's and 
work and maintain a home, and still make time to get your scale lowrider build time!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 27 2011, 12:37 AM~20429406
> *I been on the look out since i first seen you bust out...
> I got time to build because I no longer work or hustle, and I basically gave up
> alot of other things in my life that i used to do..
> ...



Thanks Hype... my thing is I get on here and see all my bro's break bread on their rides, and I can't even slap some damn rims on mine at least to take a decent picture! LOL

But I'm working on making more time for my carritos. I bought like 6 kits, and my intention is to build them all! I'll do it, I know I can, I've done it before, I can do it again. :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 27 2011, 08:28 AM~20430426
> *Thanks Hype... my thing is I get on here and see all my bro's break bread on their rides, and I can't even slap some damn rims on mine at least to take a decent picture! LOL
> 
> But I'm working on making more time for my carritos. I bought like 6 kits, and my intention is to build them all! I'll do it, I know I can, I've done it before, I can do it again.  :thumbsup:
> *


ALL WE HAVE IS TIME RAUL,NOT LIKE MY DUMBASS.I BUILT MY RED 64 & GREEN GRAND PRIX IN A WEEK.I RUSHED THEM 2 FOR THE FIRST MEETING WE HAD.BUT, AM TAKING MY TIME NOW.SO WE ON THE SAME PAGE WEY.WE ALL GET BUSY WITH WORK.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

cant wait to see how this one turns out!! :drama: :drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

say rivi need you to hook me up with a working top for this new project i got its a caddi could you help me out with one yours looks bad ass? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Apr 27 2011, 07:47 AM~20430539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 27 2011, 10:30 PM~20436419
> *say rivi need you to hook me up with a working top for this new project i got its a caddi could you help me out with one yours looks bad ass?  :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD LOVE TOO!... let me borrow the model for a week and then I'll give it back to you and work out the measurements for you.. I just re-built a new one for gold rush that has a little more pull and shape, the original is all flimsy now from all the measuring, cutting ,re-measuring, re-cutting blah,blah,blah! LOL

But yeah I'm down!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

HEY COMPA,STARTING STRANG HOLD TODAY :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 28 2011, 01:46 PM~20440572
> *HEY COMPA,STARTING STRANG HOLD TODAY :run:  :run:  :run:
> *



AHHHH YEAH!!!!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

sick rides bro, love your work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nothin' but MAD respect for your work bro!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks fellas... sometimes kind words go along way. I appreciate the love... You'll see some new pics soon, bet.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Your work is off the Hook Bro..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 29 2011, 10:44 AM~20447034
> *Your work is off the Hook Bro..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 28 2011, 03:34 PM~20441301
> *AHHHH YEAH!!!!
> *


ILL POST UP PICS RAUL WHEN I FINISH THE TUB ON YOUR MONTE.LOOKS GOOD SO FAR.DIFFERENT COLOR SCHEME.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Man I am 100% sure that you're interior in going to blow peoples minds!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wuz good fam! :wave: :420:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Que Onda Pina! Man it looks like I'm finally gonna finish up a model...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

[/quote]


















































damn you cant see the paint in my pics Raul,but its gonna be a looker wey.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

loving this Monte bro


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

>




















































damn you cant see the paint in my pics Raul,but its gonna be a looker wey. 
[/quote]
looking damn good! I'm loving the color in the first side shot! bet this thing glows in person!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

[



































[/quote]

yup it glows in person


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> [


yup it glows in person 
[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

>




















































damn you cant see the paint in my pics Raul,but its gonna be a looker wey. 
[/quote]

YO RAUL JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU DROP OFF THE WINDOWS TO MACHIO FOR YOUR MONTE,SO I CAN FINISH IT.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll drop it off tonight bro!

Bro do you still need the front seats?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 11 2011, 08:30 AM~20528739
> *I'll drop it off tonight bro!
> 
> Bro do you still need the front seats?
> *


YEAH MACHIO HAS THEM & THE DASH,THAT'S THE EASY PART.JUST NEED THE GLASS FOR THE HEADLINER :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Wicked Hood Cleaned up and ready for new patterns on the edges of the hood.... gonna have this bad boy posted up at the LRM Show in August along with all the models and a pedal car I'm working on....


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ohh yeah.. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Niiiice


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

thats gonna be bad ass homie! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420: :420:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 12 2011, 07:31 PM~20540383
> *thats gonna be bad ass homie! :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :420:  :420:
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wat up Rivi :wave: :h5: u ever get my text wey... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 12 2011, 02:56 PM~20539243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey folks.. thats looking real wicked...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 12 2011, 10:08 PM~20542225
> *wat up Rivi :wave:  :h5: u ever get my text wey... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah bro.. I go the pictures too... he still hasn't given me a price on the paint job..

I'll check back with him later today... he's got a couple of projects he working on and then the small projects like my models, and Dr. Nitrus' Malo.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 12 2011, 01:56 PM~20539243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this looks familiar was'nt this on a cutty


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

MAN YESTERDAY I PICKED UP YOUR PARTS FROM MACHIO & LEFT MY TOOLS @ JOHNNY'S HOUSE,FUCKED UP.LOL.ILL PICK UP MY STUFF TOMORROW & KNOCK OUT YOUR MONTE WEY.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

RIVI I need something to look at... some i am buggin all the homies..
Picture's ROLL CALL! throw something up..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

65rivi said:


> My First car in years... I'm calling it..."Stranglehold '76" it's a 1976 Monte Carlo , this will be a street cruiser... so everything is will open with factory function, I thought about doing suicide, but figured it would take away from the paint job, so everything will be hinged... this is a snap-tite kit, so motor I built from spare model parts, interior will be stock... I'm leaning towards beige. Paint job will hopefully come out like the plans I drew up on my computer, if not it will look pretty close to it... I might have gotten a little in over my head with the paint and patterns, but we'll see once I start prepping it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

The only way to enjoy this car is to crank up this Classic Rolla!.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
you got the floor!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*STRANGLEHOLD*

Small block 350 and all the plumbing and wiring done by me, this is a snap-tite model kit, so I built a motor from spare parts for this kit, and through in a couple of copper hardline wires for a little extra detail....



















Custom Old School interior scratch built, envisioned and created by The Interior King


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

65rivi said:


> A FOLLOW UP.... WITH A CUSTOM PAINT JOB BY MACHIO.... PAINT LOOKS WET!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO Here is a look back at what she has been though in the past year almost..... I finally got the car to Tingo's for the interior, and got it back from him this past Thursday... after looking at it, I felt like the paint need an extra oomph! to match the sweet interior... So I stopped by my boy J. Frannea's place and asked if he can add a pinstripe to it, he said ".... damn this looks sweet, yeah leave it here and I'll do it over the weekend" So I left it in good hands... well I get a call Saturday afternoon and he's says "... hope you don't mind I added a little more than pinstriping, I hope you like it, it's cleared and ready to go you can pick it up whenever you want.... I hauled but over there and this is what I got....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:wow: that shit is BAD


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

So I was at the Super Chevy show all afternoon in 95 degree sun, but that didn't stop me! I was pumped once I got that car back! Finally I had 95% of my parts back so I started putting it together! I scratch built some pumps and I will put those in soon, once that done, then the car will be finished! Enjoy the pictures from my mini-photo shoot....


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Proudly sitting on my bar shelves....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THAT'S ONE SICK ASS MONTE, I'L BE WATCHING OUT FOR THOSE PUMPS, EXHAUST AND GAS TANKS..
IM LOVING THE PERSONAL TOUCH'S WITH THAT ENGINE COMPARTMENT.. I LOOK FOWARD TO MORE PHOTO'S WEY!
THOSE COLORED SPOKES KICK IT OFF TOO!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> THAT'S ONE SICK ASS MONTE, I'L BE WATCHING OUT FOR THOSE PUMPS, EXHAUST AND GAS TANKS..
> IM LOVING THE PERSONAL TOUCH'S WITH THAT ENGINE COMPARTMENT.. I LOOK FOWARD TO MORE PHOTO'S WEY!
> THOSE COLORED SPOKES KICK IT OFF TOO!


The undercarriage is done too, I forgot to get pics, but it has hardline running through, I think I might have a pic on here somewhere, I'll check. Yeah the spokes were last minute, O had put the car together, then I thought eff it let me paint the spokes... I'm gonna put the Herb Deeks spokes on it next week, and maybe some Armando Flores Tires...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

65rivi said:


> Finished the undercarriage on the Stranglehold Monte...
> Has some alclad, gun metal paint, brushed aluminum, and brass brake /gas lines... that's all for today, heading out to Houston for the car show see ya!


Here ya go Hydro....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*CHIT*

DANG RAUL.LOOKS BADASS WEY.SO IS THIS ONE OF THOSE THAT WE CAN KEEP AT MY HOUSE?LOL.JUST TRIPPIN WEY.WAY TO HOLD IT DOWN


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

65rivi said:


> Here ya go Hydro....


Ye buddy,that's it right there..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

best monte I seen good job homie :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

65rivi said:


> The undercarriage is done too, I forgot to get pics, but it has hardline running through, I think I might have a pic on here somewhere, I'll check. Yeah the spokes were last minute, O had put the car together, then I thought eff it let me paint the spokes... I'm gonna put the Herb Deeks spokes on it next week, and maybe some Armando Flores Tires...


 I still wish I could see some bigger pictures and maybe some close ups?
I was just on the phone with Tingo, and he said that it might be this new server thats 
making the pictures look smaller? they dont look like post pictures, instead they look like the 
reply pictures..
http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php 

maybe if you use this link they will come out big like they use to be? Im sure those other rims and tires will be cool too? but I am really digging the rims that's on there now.. the combination works for me..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Hope this helps...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

65rivi said:


> Hope this helps...


 yea; these look bigger.. that frame looks sweet..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: DAMN THIS MONTE IS SICK AS FUCK RAUL GREAT JOB ON IT BRO :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Bad as hell!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

that monte is wicked!! nice finish!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

65rivi said:


> So I was at the Super Chevy show all afternoon in 95 degree sun, but that didn't stop me! I was pumped once I got that car back! Finally I had 95% of my parts back so I started putting it together! I scratch built some pumps and I will put those in soon, once that done, then the car will be finished! Enjoy the pictures from my mini-photo shoot....


oh damn!!! Stanglehold is off da chain bro'...fuk'n perfection:wow::wow::worship: el rey :worship: Raul :worship::run:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

65rivi said:


> So I was at the Super Chevy show all afternoon in 95 degree sun, but that didn't stop me! I was pumped once I got that car back! Finally I had 95% of my parts back so I started putting it together! I scratch built some pumps and I will put those in soon, once that done, then the car will be finished! Enjoy the pictures from my mini-photo shoot....


bitch is clean way bad as build!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone... got one down plenty more to come!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

65rivi said:


> Thanks everyone... got one down plenty more to come!



YUP YUP.CAME OUT BADASS WEY.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

In the spirit of The Dallas Mavs winning it all!!!! We put a "Stranglehold" on Miami!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

65rivi said:


> In the spirit of The Dallas Mavs winning it all!!!! We put a "Stranglehold" on Miami!


FUCK YEAH WEY.I STILL AINT SLEPT YET SINCE LASTNITE


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*WATCH OUT NIKKA-DALLAS LEGENDARY MIRAGE CAR*



65rivi said:


> GOLD RUSH..... it's coming along, finally....
> 
> 
> 
> it's come a long way...


CROSS YOUR FINGERS RAUL.TIME TO BRING OUT THE WELDER-THATS MEANS I'M GONNA DO SOME REAL WORK ON THIS CAR.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Tingos, thanks for all your help bro, I think I'm gonna give this car to the club since we all had a piece in making it what it is, this will be a true club build that will be passed around like the Stanley Cup. LOL

Gonna stop by Hobbytown during the week to pick up the mini palm trees for the display, also just bought 1x1 inch cut mirrors to place for undercarriage display. Things are looking up for the car show!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OK RAUL.I DID IT WITH KICK PANELS.AWEREADY I NEVER DO THAT.FINISHED UP THE HOOD.NOW DOING THE TRUNK AS YOU READ THIS.EXCUSE THE PICS MY PHONE IS TRIPPIN LATELY.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> OK RAUL.I DID IT WITH KICK PANELS.AWEREADY I NEVER DO THAT.FINISHED UP THE HOOD.NOW DOING THE TRUNK AS YOU READ THIS.EXCUSE THE PICS MY PHONE IS TRIPPIN LATELY.


work look killer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

This car is gonna be the talk of the show!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

incredible, strictly incredible


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sinicle said:


> incredible, strictly incredible


X2!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> OK RAUL.I DID IT WITH KICK PANELS.AWEREADY I NEVER DO THAT.FINISHED UP THE HOOD.NOW DOING THE TRUNK AS YOU READ THIS.EXCUSE THE PICS MY PHONE IS TRIPPIN LATELY.


 damn tingo you got down way mad props looks bad ass!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DONE WITH GOLD RUSH RAUL.WELL I BOUGHT ANOTHER USED LG PHONE BUT THE CAMERA DOESN'T FOCUS WHEN I TAKE PICS.OR ELSE I'D POST UP MORE PICS.BUT SHE IS DONE SIR.LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> DONE WITH GOLD RUSH RAUL.WELL I BOUGHT ANOTHER USED LG PHONE BUT THE CAMERA DOESN'T FOCUS WHEN I TAKE PICS.OR ELSE I'D POST UP MORE PICS.BUT SHE IS DONE SIR.LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY?


puttin n some work wey...:thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Gotta get it this week to have it in decent shape for the show....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> OK RAUL.I DID IT WITH KICK PANELS.AWEREADY I NEVER DO THAT.FINISHED UP THE HOOD.NOW DOING THE TRUNK AS YOU READ THIS.EXCUSE THE PICS MY PHONE IS TRIPPIN LATELY.


DAMN GOLD RUSH IS LOOKING BADASS RAUL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TINGO U DID A GREAT JOB ON THE GUTS BRO :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> OK RAUL.I DID IT WITH KICK PANELS.AWEREADY I NEVER DO THAT.FINISHED UP THE HOOD.NOW DOING THE TRUNK AS YOU READ THIS.EXCUSE THE PICS MY PHONE IS TRIPPIN LATELY.


THAT SHIT IS SICK MAN . NEVER SEEN THESE DONE BEFORE. :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Niiiice


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wats up Raul bro'...here is jus a prototype. im gonna start soon...gonna try an make it as clean as possible wit a few changes. but dis is da over all look im goin for...if deres anything u think dat needs changin. let me know bro'...

first time ever makin an aircraft pump...jus tryin to get da basic shape is all.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Great job d thats a Nice pump I like it!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bad ass Work D


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Lol, man that's just ridiculous! Amazing.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> wats up Raul bro'...here is jus a prototype. im gonna start soon...gonna try an make it as clean as possible wit a few changes. but dis is da over all look im goin for...if deres anything u think dat needs changin. let me know bro'...
> 
> first time ever makin an aircraft pump...jus tryin to get da basic shape is all.


 thats some super clean shit homie much props D!:worship:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Great job d thats a Nice pump I like it!


thanx JC bro'...



machio said:


> Bad ass Work D


wats up Machio...thanx bro'



65rivi said:


> Lol, man that's just ridiculous! Amazing.


thanx Raul...sry for whorin up ur thread wey. jus wanted to tell u an da guys thanx for da comps...



pina's LRM replica said:


> thats some super clean shit homie much props D!:worship:


thanx Johnny...its gonna only get better after i re-build some new pumps. 

gotta find some more tubes an rods...mite even switch out dat slow down, is a too big.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

No biggie D... seeing that I don't post nothing on here but every blue moon, I don't mind one bit.... LOL


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

GOLD RUSH is not 100% completed, BUT it will be at the Torres Empire Show this Sunday.... I got the perfect material for the working convertible top, so we are gonna show it.... there is still alot of work to do, including a ton of gold plating and a motor but... I think this will do for now, just to show it....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

NICE ! :wow::thumbsup::worship:uffin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bad Ass.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

looks good Raul.get down with it wey.Rep that Mirage car wey.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

dropping it off with Johnny tonight for a few last minute details....


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

65rivi said:


> GOLD RUSH is not 100% completed, BUT it will be at the Torres Empire Show this Sunday.... I got the perfect material for the working convertible top, so we are gonna show it.... there is still alot of work to do, including a ton of gold plating and a motor but... I think this will do for now, just to show it....
> 
> View attachment 354313
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! ay Raul...Gold Rush is off da hook bro'. was wonderin if u got da pumps i sent u...let me know wen u get it wey.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

65rivi said:


> GOLD RUSH is not 100% completed, BUT it will be at the Torres Empire Show this Sunday.... I got the perfect material for the working convertible top, so we are gonna show it.... there is still alot of work to do, including a ton of gold plating and a motor but... I think this will do for now, just to show it....
> 
> View attachment 354313
> 
> ...


 that GP came out too sick!! nice ALMOST finish!! throw up some pics of the rear end! (no ****) and undies!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

what's up Raul bro'...here is the pump. the final look that i am going for...lmk what u think wey.

re-built aircraft pump...




































re-built pump to my first scratch built aircraft pump...wanted to try and detail it more.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Your a beast bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2 !

Gold Rush is off the charts wey !


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> X2 !Gold Rush is off the charts wey !


 NO DOUBT.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Good chillen with y'all today homie !! See y'all tomarrow !!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*STRANGLEHOLD's first show*


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Good chillen with y'all today homie !! See y'all tomarrow !!


Was cool hanging out with you too bro! We'll see you tomorrow~


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

65rivi said:


>


 wow thats badass!!! and that display is sick!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

65rivi said:


> GOLD RUSH is not 100% completed, BUT it will be at the Torres Empire Show this Sunday.... I got the perfect material for the working convertible top, so we are gonna show it.... there is still alot of work to do, including a ton of gold plating and a motor but... I think this will do for now, just to show it....
> 
> View attachment 354313
> 
> ...


clean!!!
got anymore pics? :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

65rivi said:


>


 Daaaamn that looks great!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

65rivi said:


>


this monte is killer Raul


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

65rivi said:


>


WOW !!!!!!!!!! TThats sick homie , love that display too !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

65rivi said:


>


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats cleeeeean wuz good rivi what u got up ur sleave now?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Thats cleeeeean wuz good rivi what u got up ur sleave now?


:nono: :shh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

65rivi said:


>


On a whole nother level. Plus keep in mind guys, this 77 only comes as a skill 1 snap "toy car". All the suspension, motors, and trunk has to be custom.. Wowzers! Great job!:thumbsup:


----------

